# New JVC goodness



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

We just received our new HDTV. It is a JVC HD 56FN98. It is a rear projection type using the LCoS technology. Price was $1600 Can. delivered by our local furniture dealer. It was special order because they do not stock them normally. It was also the only model of rear projection set that JVC Canada had in the warehouse when we called. I feel very lucky it was the one I wanted to get in the first place, big and affordable. 

The picture is simply gorgeous and I know it will only improve. DVD's from our 480i player are great. SD picture from satellite is okay. We have windows and lights in the room that don't reflect off the screen. I plan to upgrade our components over time as we digest this purchase. The main thing is we can watch a 56" picture right now *and* see the huge quality difference that standard DVD's provide. We have about 150 of them. A standard DVD did not look much different than broadcast or tape on our old 27" JVC crt set. 

The set is about 18" deep, not the new slimmer series. This is exactly what I wanted because I had read the slimmer sets might have some issues. The blacks are good, partly because it has an iris system. I bought a 525 watt APC UPS because the unit is supposed to go through a cool down cycle at shutdown. 

We are very happy to be able to get this quality of TV for this kind of money. It came with a 75 pound stand I haven't assembled yet. Yahoo! :jump:


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Update:

I bought a Toshiba A30 HD DVD player and a HDMI cable. We are now 1080p native on everything. The HD disks are amazing. Regular DVD's upconvert beautifully but you can see a difference. Will get a Blu-ray, maybe in a year. :woohoo:


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations on an excellent purchase Bluejay. I have the 61" HN97, and have had it for about a year. I assure you there is no better picture on the market regardless of technology or price. Do turn everything waaaaaaayyyyyyy down though. My initial setup had everything at between a -5 and -10 setting. If you like I can give you more details, but the set is not near the office so I would have to do that later. You will turn the settings up as the bulb begins to fade a little...we use our set A LOT!
Congrats, 
Konky.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you for your comments conchyjoe7. I started out with everything lower as you have suggested. I have now settled on about +3 for most. -10 for tint. +7 for iris. Cheers. :fireworks1:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on your new toys... glad all is working out for you. :T


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sounds like a great setup! Isn't it amazing how far display technology has come in the last 6-8 years?


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> Isn't it amazing how far display technology has come in the last 6-8 years?


It sure is. I am simply amazed every time I watch it. The technology is just great, but people need to buy these things or they will fade into the sunset. :5stars:


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

Bluejay,
Excellent purchase, I have the 61HN97 as well as Conjyjoe7
Yes the t.v. does have a fan that comes on to cool the interior when you shut it off, mine is very quiet. I too could give you my settings that I have chosen for my setup, but remember it will vary according to the color of your wall behind the t.v. as well as lighting conditions. You do want to keep Natural cinema on as well as the pro theater setting. They do different things with different inputs.
if you like to compare settings for fun, let me know.

Dieselpower1966


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

I finally got around to writing down the settings. 
tint = -10
colour = +3
picture = 00
bright = +10
detail = +3
iris = +8
colour temp = high


----------



## dieselpower1966 (Nov 26, 2007)

wow! you really like it bright...

using the Avia test dvd here are my settings:

color management ----off
dynamic gamma ------on
smart picture ---------off
digital vnr ------------Auto
mpeg nr -------------on
video status ---------Theater mode
Theater Pro ----------on
Natural cinema -------on

tint 00
color -18
picture -15
bright -10
detail -10
iris -8
color temp. low

these settings are in a nearly totally dark room, they also look good in daytime, but I close the curtains.

Dieselpower1966


----------

